# Graphical installer



## jojopara (Sep 1, 2021)

Hello,

1. Is there a graphical installer?
2. I have a 1 TB SSD which is partition into four: a small one of FAT 32 for booting Manjaro, the system and the home partitions, and one big for storing. I want to keep these without erasing everything on the disk.

Please, advise.

Thyank you!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2021)

1) no
2) GPT or MBR?


----------



## bsduck (Sep 1, 2021)

1. No.

2. What do you want to do exactly? Add new partitions for FreeBSD? Replace Manjaro with FreeBSD? Something else?


----------



## jojopara (Sep 1, 2021)

GPT


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 1, 2021)

jojopara said:


> 2. I have a 1 TB SSD which is partition into four: a small one of FAT 32 for booting Manjaro, the system and the home partitions, and one big for storing. I want to keep these without erasing everything on the disk.


If on Manjaro is data you don't want to lose make a backup in case something goes wrong during the FreeBSD installation.

Afterwards beginn FreeBSD installation, when arriving at the  "Partition" FreeBSD installer menu window choose <Partition> (see 2.6.2. Guided Partitioning Using UFS, Figure 12. Selecting Entire Disk or Partition).


----------



## jojopara (Sep 1, 2021)

I would like to rep[lace Manjaro with FreeBSD in the long run.

But the lack of graphical installator to he;p me use the current partition seems frightening. OI have installed FreeBSD in a VM successfully, but there it used the whole available space.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2021)

GPT is good, that means you're not limited to only 4 partitions and can create many more. But the bigger question is, is there any free space on the disk? If not then you will most likely have to resize the last partition on the disk to make room for FreeBSD. How you do this is a more a Linux question and is going to depend if you used LVM, ext4, xfs or any of the other formats you could have used. The FreeBSD installer isn't going to resize that partition for you, you will have to do this yourself first.


----------



## jojopara (Sep 1, 2021)

Thank you for the helpful replies!


----------



## fel1x (Sep 8, 2021)

If you want FreeBSD 13 kernel with a graphical installer, you can try GhostBSD.


----------



## Argentum (Sep 9, 2021)

fel1x said:


> If you want FreeBSD 13 kernel with a graphical installer, you can try GhostBSD.


Or NomadBSD, which is also nice .


----------

